
Stop Saying ‘I Feel Like’ - shawndumas
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/05/01/opinion/sunday/stop-saying-i-feel-like.html?_r=0&referer=http://hotair.com/headlines/archives/2016/05/02/stop-saying-i-feel-like/
======
iamdave
No.

I'm actually really tired of these types of articles that use "Look at all of
this academia I can source" to brush over harmless idioms and quirks of
mundane behavior while extracting some kind of borderline-histrionic and
overarching conclusion of what it says about us collectively reinforcing
further why behavior needs to "stop".

No.

